# Night with Jim Litto and Jim



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

*Night with Litto and Jim*

baba gifted me with some fine smokes over the weekend. So what better way to celebrate my karate rank belt test with a Litto Gomez Chisel and some Jim Beam. This was a fine smoke. The first inch was a strong start of cedar and spice. The middle mellowed a little with nuts and still the hint of spice. The finish was a strong awesome finish of back to cedar, nuts and spice. I loved this cigar. I smoked it until I could not hold it anymore. Thank you for the fine smoke.

Sorry I accidentally pushed enter prior to uploading the pictures.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very fine smoke


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

paint said:


> Very fine smoke


I accidentally pushed enter prior to posting pictures.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very good looking cigar too!!/you should try JIM BEAM BLACK LABEL .it is great stuff


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great night!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Im going to have to plan a night with litto as well!! Baba gifted me a few LG's as well. Cant wait


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I was looking at the pictures and as soon as I seen the lighter light up I know it was you LOL. Awsome!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good Sam!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Love those Litto's!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

those are some sweet pictures...great smoke


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like a great combo
very nice


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice stick - great way to celebrate!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

A fine evening indeed


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sam looks like your night was a very enjoyable one!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Relaxation at its best


----------

